# the judge



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

anyone have an opinion or experience with the judge? (45/410)......


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What are you using it for and do you ever want a jury to know you were carrying a gun called "the Judge?" Just wondering....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Love mine nice shooting and fun to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

is there forensic evidence from buck shot?...lol


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

buford2 said:


> anyone have an opinion or experience with the judge? (45/410)......


Large frame, not a good CC gun. Shoots good (45 LC is rather expensive). Would be a great home defense loaded with 00 buckshot.
I had one and sold it. Seemed a bit impractical for my taste.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

home defense and car gun close range


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've never owned one but have a friend who owns 2 (not sure why) I think as others said, a good home defense gun but it way too bulky IMO for a pratical carry gun. The cylinder is like 3 or 4" long. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have shot one, they are fun to shoot.
Pretty much what everyone says. Home defense and close range, is what the gun was made for. The one my son has shoots the 2.5 inch shot shell and patterns very well at 15 ft..

This guy likes it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think the Judge is a niche gun. It seems to be too bulky for a carry gun in most cases. As a bedside stand gun with 45 long colt or 410 slugs it would be very effective. I have shot a couple of these, and any shot loads used, even at short range, the patterns seem to get thin after about 8-10 feet and patterns actually get holes in or near the center by about 20 feet.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with huntinbull, the Judge is a little too bulky for carrying concealed. The public defender is decent though and shoots the same rounds. I've shot the PDX rounds through a Public Defender and have to admit that for home dxefense it would prove quite adequate.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks for info...........you guys are great, its what i thought. but great to get alot of input! thanks for u tube video...


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I can tell you it's a lot of fun shooting clays with it!!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

My 80 year old uncle has one by his bedside down in Ft. Myers. It looks like a dragon when fired in the dark using .410. If it doesn't kill the intruder, he'll exit with a load of buckshot in him and another type of load in his pants. [email protected]


----------

